# should I cover seats?



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I have always kept our seats covered with rugs to keep them clean but now Im wondering if this is a good idea. Im not sure if the friction of the two fabrics together causes wear. What do you do?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Only time I cover mine is when I go out and leave the dog in there. I throw a dog blanket over the one I know he is going to sleep on.

peedee


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We only cover the one that the dog sleeps on, why not use the seats as they were intended to be used.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We bought a pair of sheep fleeces at one of the shows, £30 a pair. OH stitched on some webbing straps to secure them.

They are very comfy, warm in winter and cool in summer. Absolutely no wear detected on seat fabric after a full years use.

In fact we were so chuffed with them that we got another pair for the short bench sets.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Quite easy to knock up an 'envelope' type seat cover using cheap flat cotton sheets . .


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

We always kept the seats of are caravan covered up. We had it 3 years, no sign of wear. Got no more for it though when we sold it.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

We had a local lady make up some fitted covers and after 2 years of use the original covers are lierally as new. We covered them because the fabric on the face edges is a very pale blue and was bound to get grubby over time.
Not sure it helps with the resale value but with the covers off the van looks a treat.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cover seats*

Hi

I think people will always expect an element of wear and tear with a used van, but if I was buying used and there were two identical vans, with with clean upholstery and one not so clean......

If you prefer to keep them covered, keep them covered. I always cover the seat that Jenny occupies.

Russell


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have covered all our seats since the day we got the van. I am glad we did as i do tend to have accidents with food. It always jumps off my fork.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we too have kept our seats covered, mainly as we have two pooches......underneath the throws the seats are like new a year on.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I bought some cheap fleecy throws, they wash well and dry quickly, I just tuck them in

Got them as Tony goes fishing and Tizzie also goes in the van, saves dirty upholstery

Anne


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Our van is now over 11 years old, had one previous owner but was fairly well used (53,000 miles) when we bought it 2 years ago. As far as I can tell the seats have never been covered because they have faded very slightly over the years. However it is impossible to tell until you see the bottom side of the squabs where the colour has a slightly more pink hue.

There is no sign of wear anywhere and they look in perfect condition. We still use them without throws.

JohnW


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

I always cover ours especially the front seats. Just used loads of sun oil in last couple of weeks so imangine what the seats would be like otherwise.
Cover them to stop fading too. Look great when we uncover them to impress then


----------

